# Average dewa bill in a apartment



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Guys just a quick simple one here..

Whats people avg. dewa bill in a apartment??

I'll be working 5 days a week 8-7! I'll be on my own for 6 months just need a idea

Thanks Craig


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Which area will you be in? You may also have district cooling?


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Marina area


----------



## Georgie Burgess (Nov 20, 2011)

craignewcastle said:


> Marina area


We pay between 200-300 per month DEWA in Marina - this doesn't include District Cooling or Housing Fee (5% of Annual Rent/12)


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks that should give me some idea


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

craignewcastle said:


> Guys just a quick simple one here..
> 
> Whats people avg. dewa bill in a apartment??
> 
> ...


Hi Craig,
Thanks for posting another thread.

One cool thing we have on the internet is SEARCH
What it allows us to do is find answers for questions... that have been asked before! (or have been on a weekly basis)
Amazing stuff these days I know.

So let me just google that inquiry for you...
Let me google that for you


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

mavzor said:


> Hi Craig,
> Thanks for posting another thread.
> 
> One cool thing we have on the internet is SEARCH
> ...


Please do and let me know!!


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi..

For me.. 400-450 ( housing fee = 250 including) ... This is only Dewa not including air con...

One person, no cooking , work 5 days outside 9am-9pm.. Spend whole Friday at home.

Hope this help.
Have a good day.
Ae


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

this_ae said:


> Hi..
> 
> For me.. 400-450 ( housing fee = 250 including) ... This is only Dewa not including air con...
> 
> ...



Thanks ae, am guessing a/c will be only about 1000 a month is it?


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

I do not get the ac charge it is included with the rent.

But heard from people who live in JBR 2 bedrooms. They have to pay 1000 per quarter and variable 100-200 per month.

Have a good day.
Ae


----------

